# Napoli, preso Raspadori per 30 mln



## Tifo'o (17 Agosto 2022)

Trattiva in chiusura per Raspadori. Prestito oneroso da 5 mln + 25 obbligo di riscatto. Al giocatore andranno 2,5 mln di euro netti. A riportarlo è Calciomercato.com


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Agosto 2022)

30 milioni buttati nel cesso per quello che mi riguarda, bene.


----------



## Albijol (17 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Trattiva in chiusura per Raspadori. Prestito oneroso da 5 mln + 25 obbligo di riscatto. Al giocatore andranno 2,5 mln di euro netti. A riportarlo è Calciomercato.com


30 milioni buttati


----------



## LukeLike (17 Agosto 2022)

Che peccato, il Napoli era l'unica altra squadra insieme a noi che non andava ad ingrassare le tasche dei presidenti italiani e ora ha buttato 30 milioni per questo medioman...


----------



## bmb (17 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Trattiva in chiusura per Raspadori. Prestito oneroso da 5 mln + 25 obbligo di riscatto. Al giocatore andranno 2,5 mln di euro netti. A riportarlo è Calciomercato.com


La stessa cifra di CDK. Poi gli incompetenti sono i nostri


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Trattiva in chiusura per Raspadori. Prestito oneroso da 5 mln + 25 obbligo di riscatto. Al giocatore andranno 2,5 mln di euro netti. A riportarlo è Calciomercato.com



Hanno preso anche Simeone.
Che se ne fanno anche di Raspadori ?
Uno di questi 2 giocherà veramente con il contagocce.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (17 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Hanno preso anche Simeone.
> Che se ne fanno anche di Raspadori ?
> Uno di questi 2 giocherà veramente con il contagocce.


Per me salta Lozano, un altro a cui danno uno stipendio fuori logica per il suo valore (4/5M), vecchia gestione da grandeur quando Dela pensava di insidiare la Juve.


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Hanno preso anche Simeone.
> Che se ne fanno anche di Raspadori ?
> Uno di questi 2 giocherà veramente con il contagocce.


Sicuro? Raspadori, che ha il "solo" difetto di essere un tappo, può farti anche il Zielinski della situazione. Dietro Oshimen ed in alternativa prima punta per fare turn over. Non credo sia visto solo come prima punta.


----------



## Kaw (17 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Trattiva in chiusura per Raspadori. Prestito oneroso da 5 mln + 25 obbligo di riscatto. Al giocatore andranno 2,5 mln di euro netti. A riportarlo è Calciomercato.com


Quanto ha incassato il Sassuolo vendendo i suoi "gioielli", dopo l'undicesimo posto della scorsa stagione?
Bah...


----------



## pazzomania (17 Agosto 2022)

Però sono contento qualche italiano resti in Italia.

Pure a me fa schifo come calciatore, ma resta il massimo che esprime l' Italia


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Per me salta Lozano, un altro a cui danno uno stipendio fuori logica per il suo valore (4/5M), vecchia gestione da grandeur quando Dela pensava di insidiare la Juve.


Dici ? poi a destra resterebbero con il solo Politano



Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Sicuro? Raspadori, che ha il "solo" difetto di essere un tappo, può farti anche il Zielinski della situazione. Dietro Oshimen ed in alternativa prima punta per fare turn over. Non credo sia visto solo come prima punta.


Per me ha anche il difetto di non essere un vero talento  
E questo lo dicevo anche quando era accostato al Milan eh.
Non so,è un calciatore che non mi dice niente.
Se non fosse stato un giocatore della succursale sassuolo e non fosse stato pompato per le convocazioni in nazionale,per me avrebbe continuamente galleggiato tra la A e la B.


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dici ? poi a destra resterebbero con il solo Politano
> 
> 
> Per me ha anche il difetto di non essere un vero talento
> ...


Per me qualcosa c'è l'ha questo giocatore. Io intravedo delle ottime potenzialità, non fenomeno, ma ottimo giocatore. Che in questa Serie A vuol dire tanto.

Opinioni eh, mi rendo conto di essere il solo a pensarla così


----------



## alexpozzi90 (17 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dici ? poi a destra resterebbero con il solo Politano


Hanno anche Ounas lì, tra tutti e tre son giocatori medi, ha senso mandar via il piu oneroso.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Trattiva in chiusura per Raspadori. Prestito oneroso da 5 mln + 25 obbligo di riscatto. Al giocatore andranno 2,5 mln di euro netti. A riportarlo è Calciomercato.com


vedremo se sarà più affare di CDK, per me è un Diaz fuori dal sassuolo


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Agosto 2022)

Quindi lo scansuolo per 2 cessi ha intascato 70 mln,soldi che in qualche modo finiranno a torino.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> vedremo se sarà più affare di CDK, per me è un Diaz fuori dal sassuolo


E no ad insultare questi del Bruges che non volevano mollarci l'osso  e poi vedi che Raspacoso è costato 5 mln in meno di CDK o comunque siamo li


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2022)

L'opera di gianninizzazione è cominciata già da un po', avevano la squadra per provare a vincere finalmente qualcosa l'anno scorso e invece dopo un decennio tra le prime non hanno vinto una ceppa, le milanesi sono tornate e i big della squadra lasceranno appena possibile la squadra.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E no ad insultare questi del Bruges che non volevano mollarci l'osso  e poi vedi che Raspacoso è costato 5 mln in meno di CDK o comunque siamo li


Rospod'oro è gambione d'europa con ben 15 minuti giocati eh. Poi se vai nell'altro topic c'è il parallelo CDK con Casadey


----------



## pazzomania (17 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Per me qualcosa c'è l'ha questo giocatore. Io intravedo delle ottime potenzialità, non fenomeno, ma ottimo giocatore. Che in questa Serie A vuol dire tanto.
> 
> Opinioni eh, mi rendo conto di essere il solo a pensarla così



Ma anche fosse, non credo andrà tanto sopra la media


----------



## alexpozzi90 (17 Agosto 2022)

Il Pollo Amadori è un altro giocatore la cui valutazione è stata artificialmente gonfiata da convocazioni immeritate di Mancini. La Nazionale una volta era espressione del meglio del calcio italiano in quel momento, non amichetti e procure vicine...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2022)

Cesso come pochi, d'altronde è interista e ha finanziato i gobbi, combo letale


----------



## chicagousait (17 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Trattiva in chiusura per Raspadori. Prestito oneroso da 5 mln + 25 obbligo di riscatto. Al giocatore andranno 2,5 mln di euro netti. A riportarlo è Calciomercato.com


10 milioni di troppo.


----------



## Solo (17 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Trattiva in chiusura per Raspadori. Prestito oneroso da 5 mln + 25 obbligo di riscatto. Al giocatore andranno 2,5 mln di euro netti. A riportarlo è Calciomercato.com


Se prendono anche un portiere di livello (si parlava di Navas) diventa un mercato molto intrigante secondo me. Ben più di quello ultrapompato della Roma. L'unico problema è che il ripulisti generale forse doveva essere spalmato su due anni invece di farlo in un colpo solo.

Sono curioso di vedere cosa combina Spalletti quest'anno, ma io penso che se trova la quadra rapidamente il quarto posto Champions al di fuori delle 3 grandi se lo prendi lui.


----------



## ILMAGO (17 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Hanno preso anche Simeone.
> Che se ne fanno anche di Raspadori ?
> Uno di questi 2 giocherà veramente con il contagocce.


Se spendevano i 15 di Simeone per la difesa o centrocampo erano molto più pericolosi. Davanti con osimhen e vice raspadori sono già ad un buonissimo livello per la A.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Agosto 2022)

Hanno preso anche Ndombelè tra l altro in prestito a 500 mila euro con diritto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Se prendono anche un portiere di livello (si parlava di Navas) diventa un mercato molto intrigante secondo me. Ben più di quello ultrapompato della Roma. L'unico problema è che il ripulisti generale forse doveva essere spalmato su due anni invece di farlo in un colpo solo.
> 
> Sono curioso di vedere cosa combina Spalletti quest'anno, ma io penso che se trova la quadra rapidamente il quarto posto Champions al di fuori delle 3 grandi se lo prendi lui.


 Per me finiscono sopra la Juve. Terzi minimo. Manca solo un portiere.


----------



## Rickrossonero (17 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Trattiva in chiusura per Raspadori. Prestito oneroso da 5 mln + 25 obbligo di riscatto. Al giocatore andranno 2,5 mln di euro netti. A riportarlo è Calciomercato.com


+altri 5 di bonus,come de kateleare pazzesco.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Trattiva in chiusura per Raspadori. Prestito oneroso da 5 mln + 25 obbligo di riscatto. Al giocatore andranno 2,5 mln di euro netti. A riportarlo è Calciomercato.com



Un tempo il Napoli prendeva i Cavani, gli Higuain e i Lavezzi.

Adesso prende i Simeone e i Raspadori. 

Robe da Galliani gianninesco, assurdo.


----------



## Garrincha (17 Agosto 2022)

Raspadori ha giocato in serie A, già testato e questo ne aumenta la valutazione, CDK viene dal campionato belga, più incognita, non è così pazzesca oggi con le cifre che girano, poi uno può diventare un top mondiale e l'altro fare una carriera anonima.
Pure Tielemans che doveva essere il nuovo fenomeno mondiale non ha mantenuto le attese lasciato l'Anderlecht così come Orsolini, Graffiedi, Belotti, Pellegri, ecc...


----------



## alexpozzi90 (17 Agosto 2022)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Raspadori ha giocato in serie A, già testato e questo ne aumenta la valutazione, CDK viene dal campionato belga, più incognita, non è così pazzesca oggi con le cifre che girano, poi uno può diventare un top mondiale e l'altro fare una carriera anonima.
> Pure Tielemans che doveva essere il nuovo fenomeno mondiale non ha mantenuto le attese lasciato l'Anderlecht così come Orsolini, Graffiedi, Belotti, Pellegri, ecc...


CDK ha giocato la CL e si è meritato (sottolineo meritato) la convocazione nel Belgio, profilo su un altro pianeta...


----------



## Garrincha (18 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> CDK ha giocato la CL e si è meritato (sottolineo meritato) la convocazione nel Belgio, profilo su un altro pianeta...


Ma cosa vuol dire aver giocato la Champions con una squadra belga? Anche Scamacca e Raspadori all'Ajax, al Rosenborg o qualche altra squadra dell'est o nord Europa che si qualifica quasi sempre per la coppa ci avrebbero giocato. Giocare qualche partita di Champions col Rosenborg non ti rende più testato di uno che gioca nei massimi campionati nel Torino, nel Fulham o nel Bilbao


----------



## alexpozzi90 (18 Agosto 2022)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vuol dire aver giocato la Champions con una squadra belga? Anche Scamacca e Raspadori all'Ajax, al Rosenborg o qualche altra squadra dell'est o nord Europa che si qualifica quasi sempre per la coppa ci avrebbero giocato. Giocare qualche partita di Champions col Rosenborg non ti rende più testato di uno che gioca nei massimi campionati nel Torino, nel Fulham o nel Bilbao


Ha anche segnato in CL, poi a differenza del Pollo Amadori aveva offerte e interesse da mezza Europa, siamo stati molto fortunati a prenderlo per me. Poi se sei convinto che valga >= CDK, liberissimo.


----------



## Garrincha (18 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Ha anche segnato in CL, poi a differenza del Pollo Amadori aveva offerte e interesse da mezza Europa, siamo stati molto fortunati a prenderlo per me. Poi se sei convinto che valga >= CDK, liberissimo.


Non li sto paragonando, dico che per i prezzi che girano un attaccante ventenne della serie A può venire pagato quelle cifre 

(se CDK avesse avuto offerte da mezza Europa non avrebbe scelto il Milan, di concreto ne aveva in mano solo due e l'altra più appetibile per la Premier che per la squadra, al Milan anche se la serie A ha meno appeal è comunque uno step più alto)


----------



## alexpozzi90 (18 Agosto 2022)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Non li sto paragonando, dico che per i prezzi che girano un attaccante ventenne della serie A può venire pagato quelle cifre
> 
> (se CDK avesse avuto offerte da mezza Europa non avrebbe scelto il Milan, di concreto ne aveva in mano solo due e l'altra più appetibile per la Premier che per la squadra, al Milan anche se la serie A ha meno appeal è comunque uno step più alto)


È venuto fuori dagli agenti che aveva interessi estesi, semplicemente la maggior parte delle squadre grosse in Europa è coperta in quel ruolo e in Italia nessuno ha 30M+ veri senza vendere.


----------



## TheKombo (18 Agosto 2022)

Operazione imbarazzante del Napoli, tra l'altro le cifre di cui parla Di Marzio sono un tantinello più alte. Complimenti ai "buoni uffici" con i media di Carnevali....gli manca solo il capolavoro con Berardi.....che degrado


----------



## Igniorante (18 Agosto 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Operazione imbarazzante del Napoli, tra l'altro le cifre di cui parla Di Marzio sono un tantinello più alte. Complimenti ai "buoni uffici" con i media di Carnevali....gli manca solo il capolavoro con Berardi.....che degrado



Eheheh col Berardo ci hanno provato con noi, ma gli ha detto male.
Per loro fortuna hanno trovato i gonzi napurielli


----------



## Solo (18 Agosto 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Operazione imbarazzante del Napoli, tra l'altro le cifre di cui parla Di Marzio sono un tantinello più alte. Complimenti ai "buoni uffici" con i media di Carnevali....gli manca solo il capolavoro con Berardi.....che degrado


Berardi ha rinnovato proprio oggi (ieri ormai ) . Ormai mi sa che resta lì fino a fine carriera.

Pericolo scampato.

Rimane solo Frattesi, almeno fino a quando non troveranno nuovi mediocri da mettere in vetrina.


----------



## jumpy65 (18 Agosto 2022)

Il prezzo è anche giusto. Sostituiscono mertens e petagna con Raspadori e Simeone. Come idea non è male i risultati vedremo. A me raspadori comunque non convince.


----------



## unbreakable (18 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Hanno preso anche Ndombelè tra l altro in prestito a 500 mila euro con diritto.


A sensazione l affare è lui e non raspadori..tra l'altro uno così credo sarebbe servito pure a noi..però è un pò che non lo vedo..non so come è messo fisicamente


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Trattiva in chiusura per Raspadori. Prestito oneroso da 5 mln + 25 obbligo di riscatto. Al giocatore andranno 2,5 mln di euro netti. A riportarlo è Calciomercato.com


Praticamente raspadori, fenomeno del campionato italico, undicesimo nella liga di appartenenza, costa e vale quanto cdk.

Poi guardi il cv e scopri che uno ha giocato in champions contro dortmund, city , real e l'altro nel giardino di casa sua in un paese e una nazionale che perde la qualificazione al mondiale contro la macedonia.


Okkkkkk.


----------

